# The newest French moderators: Nil-the-Frogg and DearPrudence



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am happy to announce that Nil and DearPrudence are joining the French moderator team. 

Feel free to start PMing them all your problems and concerns.

Mike


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenus Nil et chère DearPrudence!

Have plenty of fun  work to do and PMs to reply to!​


----------



## Trisia

That is great news, great news indeed!

Both of you are nice and helpful. Looking forward to future interactions 

(Do I have to say Mme Odie and Mossieu Frogg from now on? - in order to get on your good side, you know - so you can edit my posts and make me look smart )


----------



## anangelaway

Ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! I'm so happy to have you around!!!  Welcome to you guys!


----------



## mickaël

Scary!!! 
No, just kidding. It is a very good choice. 
But I hope forer@s won't be too much nasty with you, and you still will have time to bring your precious help, like simple forer@s. 
Anyway felicitations to both.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Welcome to the team, guys! 

I apologize for being so frugal, I'll send something a little more colorful via PM's, soon.


----------



## jann

Welcome, welcome!  So exciting!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_English:_
Congratulations! You will sure help!
_French:_
Aha ! Fini de rigoler !
_All languages:

_


----------



## JamesM

Wonderful news!   Congratulations to both of you!

- James


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Deux foreros bien sympathiques, et à double sens : pédagogique et de l'humour (quoi, c'est pas français ? Et alors ? Je cause comme je veux !).
Attention DP, plus moyen d'aller râler dans le C&S maintenant, faut donner l'exemple. 

 Shine on! 
 (c'était ton cadeau d'anniv', DP ? )


----------



## Calamitintin

Bravo à tous les 2 ! (Style concis, clair, précis )


----------



## nichec

Oh wow! Now I know 2 Mods in En/Fr 

Great! I will spend more time there from now on


----------



## geve

C'est une blague ? Mais qui choisit les modérateurs par ici ? (Nil, je parle pas pour toi )

Non, sans rire les gars : bienvenue dans l'équipe. J'espère que vous saurez inculquer un peu de bon sens travailler en bonne harmonie  et garder la salière à portée de main (pour continuer à mettre votre grain si précieux de ci de là ).


----------



## itka

Félicitations pour votre promo. J'espère qu'on sera modérés par vous, avec autant de talent et de gentillesse qu'on a été renseignés jusqu'ici  !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Dans un souci de prévention de toute accusation de "chat" et de "hors-sujet", je m'en tiendrais à : *"Bienvenue !"*  ​


----------



## Silvia10975

*BENVENUTI* nel *TEAM*!!!
 Me encantaría felicitaros en français mais je ne rappelle que deux ou trois mots (peut être)  ¡Así que mejor si paro de inmediato!
(¡Todavía mejor sería seguir en italiano para mí jejeje!)

Abrazos bien grandes y ¡os deseo un buen trabajo como moderadores!
Silvia
​


----------



## Kelly B

Here they come....
 Welcome to the team, Nil and DearPrudence!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Benvenuti e fatevi valere ragazzi! *


----------



## Outsider

Mes salutations à vous deux.


----------



## Tresley

Je suis très heureux de lire cette nouvelle.  Félicitations à vous deux.


----------



## Flaminius

Here they are, with becoming halos.  I am so glad!


----------



## fsabroso

Congratulations *Nil-the-Frogg and DearPrudence*!

We know your help will be appreciated.


----------



## DearPrudence

*Thank you, thank you everyone!!*  I assure you that your words are deeply appreciated, all the more as a lot of senior members I truly like contributed too 
I will do my best, & for my fellow mods, I'm not sure it is less work for you  (Fsabroso, you know who you are. And of course, the other poor En-Fr mods, among my victims)

Et bien vu, Karine. Mikounet n'en avait aucune idée mais ça devait être ça son cadeau d'anniversaire pour moi


----------



## pyan

_I go offline for a few days and look what happens! 

_Welcome to the team!  I'm really looking forward to working with you.


----------

